# Format des notes sous Ipod



## Thierry GEFARD (8 Mars 2004)

Bonjour,
J'ai récupéré sur le site d'apple des fichiers texte : "citations", extraits de livre "le horla"; Jules Verne, etc.
Je les lis sans problème sur l'ipod.
J'ai remarqué qu'il s'agit de fichier . rtf.
J'ai essayé de créer mon propre texte sous word au format RTF et l'ai mis dans le dossier "note" de l'Ipod.

Problème : je peux ouvrir le fichier mais le texte est pollué de codes et autres, un peu les mêmes que l'on trouve lorsque l'on écrit un texte en html et qu'on regarde ensuite le code source.

QUelqu'un connait-il la soluce ?


----------



## sokh1985 (8 Mars 2004)

Ben moi, je met les notes au format .txt et c'est


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (8 Mars 2004)

Ma question va être bête, mais avec quelle application fais-tu celà ?
J'avais essayé le TXT avec Textedit mais c'est pareil.


----------



## sokh1985 (8 Mars 2004)

Excuse, mais ma réponse était bête, je suis sous XP Pro, je devrais préciser dans ma signature, non?


----------



## alfred (8 Mars 2004)

Thierry GEFARD a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> J'ai récupéré sur le site d'apple des fichiers texte : "citations", extraits de livre "le horla"; Jules Verne, etc.
> Je les lis sans problème sur l'ipod.
> J'ai remarqué qu'il s'agit de fichier . rtf.
> ...



j'écris tous mes textes au format texte (.txt) dans textedit et n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème de lecture sur l'ipod.


----------



## anonyme_ (9 Mars 2004)

Bonjour,

Ma question concerne plus largement la lecture des notes sous Ipod.
Hier j'ai chargé un fichier en .txt d'environ 80 Ko ; lorsque je veux le visualiser, j'en vois qu'une partie ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je me déplace avec la mollette à fond mais rien de plus !!!??? pourtant, qd je connecte l'IPOD sur le PC (Windows), je constate que le fichier est là et visible entièrement. 
Y'a t il une limitation niveau lignes de lecture ??? avez vous déjà eu le même pb ???
Merci


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (9 Mars 2004)

Merci pour ces réponses. je vais essayer avec TextEdit.
Je me demande si effectivement, il n'y a pas une longueur maxi du fichier texte.
Il faut peut-être prévoir plusieurs fichiers : des chapitres par exemple.


----------



## nco (11 Mars 2004)

moi je fais des chapitres de quelques kilos octets... sinon jpeux pas voir le fichier complètement...


----------



## alfred (11 Mars 2004)

j'ai ce qu'il vous faut:  Book2Pod.


----------



## anonyme_ (13 Mars 2004)

ok parfait mais on peut le charger via Windows ?? (désolé pour la question, je débute sur ipod  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Et ensuite, il suffit de brancher l'ipod au pc pour que le logiciel fctionne ??? 

merci pour ton aide


----------



## anonyme_ (13 Mars 2004)

ok parfait mais on peut le charger via Windows ?? (désolé pour la question, je débute sur ipod  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Et ensuite, il suffit de brancher l'ipod au pc pour que le logiciel se charge et fctionne ??? 

merci pour ton aide


----------



## alfred (14 Mars 2004)

est-ce que ce soft fonctionne sous windows? perso, je n'en ai pas la moindre idée. je ne connais rien au pc, je n'en ai jamais utilisé.


----------



## anonyme_ (16 Mars 2004)

mais comment fais tu pour l'installer sur l'IPOD. Tu le charges directement, comme un simple fichier ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Merci


----------

